

Encrypted Facebook Chat - marekh
http://discoverhyde.com/

======
ColinWright
In the spirit of trying to help you, here are my immediate reactions to your
page.

Firstly, why did you make it impossible to select and copy the text on the
page? I had to "View Source" and copy from that. A minor inconvenience, but
I'll still persist and offer my feedback anyway, because this looks like a
really cool idea.

    
    
        Swipe to chat
    
        Swipe with four fingers to see chat screen *anywhere*
        across the system, whatever you're doing. It never was
        so quick and easy.
    

Grammar nit-pick - I think that should be "to see _the_ chat screen ..."

And then, does it not work on my Linux desktop with PC hardware?

    
    
        Encrypted
    
        We *encrypt all the messages* running through the
        Facebook with 256-bit key. Your privacy is guarded
        with Hyde.
    

The usage of "the Facebook" is odd - usually one just says "Facebook" these
days. But that's not my real concern. My real concern is this:

How many actual cryptographers do you have working for you?

 _Why should I trust your implementation?_

    
    
        Smart alerts
    
        Hyde determine whether you are working or just causually
        browsing on the internet and automatically *adjust chat alerts*
        for you.
    

You mis-spelled casually, and it should be "determines" and not "determine",
and "adjusts," not "adjust".

And now I see it's "Available soon on Mac Store." So, guess I won't be using
it then. Shame that text is light gray on lighter gray, and below the fold.

All it all, it sounds like it might be interesting, but with no explanation of
the crypto, the fact that it's not ready yet, and the fact that it seems only
for Mac, I'm not interested.

